# Who has a in-ground swimming pool?



## Robert59 (Jul 5, 2020)

Hi, What do think about a inground swimming pool and the pool I would want is for four people or less. I will not have any partys anytime soon because of the virus. What would be cost of chemicals a year? 

                                                                                                                Thank you, Robert


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 5, 2020)

We had an in ground swimming pool, but it was for many people.  I don't think I'd bother with the cost of in ground for only a few people.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 5, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Hi, What do think about a inground swimming pool and the pool I would want is for four people or less. I will not have any partys anytime soon because of the virus. What would be cost of chemicals a year?
> 
> Thank you, Robert


Your post is close to my heart, as I have dreamed of one day having a shallow type pool in the backyard with a fountain in the middle. It would be small, too shallow to swim in, but big enough to enjoy the sounds of water splashing and trickling over a centre rock-outcropping, and I'd like it to have underwater led lights so it could be enjoyed at night.

Chemicals for a small pool as the one you're hinting around would be next to nothing, because old neighbours of ours had a swimming pool in their backyard, and aside from cleaning debris out of it weekly... leaves, etc, they said the upkeep part itself was cheap, and their pool was huge. Like maybe something along the lines of 20' wide by 30' long.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 5, 2020)

We have an in-ground pool.  I believe the total chemicals are in the $300-400 range annually.  Ours is a chlorine-based pool, not the salt water type.   You can probably find a calculator online for the size of the pool (in gallons) to see what the estimated annual upkeep is.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2020)

We have an inground pool...as does my daughter.. Ours is  shared amongs the gated community and the chemical costs are approx Euros..2,000 per year... OTOH my daughter who has her own personal in-ground pool spends around 250 euros per year... but both of our pools are in Spain, I have no idea if they're cheaper or more expensive than the USA to maintain..


----------



## Keesha (Jul 5, 2020)

We don’t have an inground pool but an above ground one that needs setting up each year. It’s a 12 x 24 size pool and uses salt to keep the pool clean which works very well. It’s gentler on my skin  and hair. My husband doesn’t swim so it’s ALL MINE!


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 5, 2020)

I soon discovered that the pool I had in Florida was easier to maintain the chlorine level by using a floater. (red circle). It kept the level right and was easier than the long tube that worked off the pump. I also found that I only needed the pump to run for about 2 hours a day to keep things clean.   The second pic shows how clean the pool stayed using this method.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2020)

One of my daughter's pool 2014.
.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 6, 2020)

I am reminded of the man in Daytona that told me that his kids were out in the real world, so it was just him and his wife.  He said that there was a swimming pool in his yard, but he didn't own it, it owned him.  He said he spent all his weekends cleaning and maintaining it.  He would like to be rid of it, but there was no good way to do that without moving.

I live in a condo where there are people who handle that.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 6, 2020)

Had two in-ground  pools since 1973 ...  one 40x20 diving pool  in Phoenix,   and the other one,   below in Houston  since 1980.  This one pictured was for our  family of five,   and  used probably  8-10 months of the year.    Those two things are the only reason I would have a  pool.    IMO ...too expensive otherwise.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 6, 2020)

(Sigh)
How the other half lives............................


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 6, 2020)

I can’t swim, but when it rains I have several in ground puddles that I can wade in.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jul 6, 2020)

I have an in-ground salt water pool (14' wide by 40' long) - Cost to run per season is nominal including electricity. ($400-$500)
This doesn't include the cost of installation 8 years ago. ROI equals countless hours of fun with family and friends.

Some friends own a boat, we own a pool, we enjoy each other's assets.

I would do it again in a second - Can't take the money with you.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 6, 2020)

Here are some pictures of my pool.
It’ might not be a nice inground pool but it’s fabulous to swim in and plenty deep. I love it. I’ve got an underwater vacuum that cleans it up great leaving the water crystal clear all season .
My other pictures won’t upload. I’ll try tomorrow.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 6, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> I have an in-ground salt water pool (14' wide by 40' long) - Cost to run per season is nominal including electricity. ($400-$500)
> This doesn't include the cost of installation 8 years ago. ROI equals countless hours of fun with family and friends.
> 
> Some friends own a boat, we own a pool, we enjoy each other's assets.
> ...


No pictures? Pfft!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 6, 2020)

Manatee said:


> I am reminded of the man in Daytona that told me that his kids were out in the real world, so it was just him and his wife.  He said that there was a swimming pool in his yard, but he didn't own it, it owned him.  He said he spent all his weekends cleaning and maintaining it.  He would like to be rid of it, but there was no good way to do that without moving.
> 
> I live in a condo where there are people who handle that.



We've had a pool since 1996 and it has never been a big deal to maintain.  We have an automatic pool vacuum that runs a few hours a day that keeps the debris off the bottom, so the most we do is sweep down the sides every week or so, add chemicals, and empty the skimmers.   Takes about 30 minutes a week, so I wonder what on earth took him all weekend to do.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 6, 2020)

Near drowning when I was 13 or 14 yrs. old; never did like swimming pools. I steer away from them.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jul 7, 2020)

Keesha said:


> No pictures? Pfft!


<== One is my profile picture. I'll get some added.

Love your backyard BTW. 

Edit: Here are some pictures of the pool.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> We've had a pool since 1996 and it has never been a big deal to maintain.  We have an automatic pool vacuum that runs a few hours a day that keeps the debris off the bottom, so the most we do is sweep down the sides every week or so, add chemicals, and empty the skimmers.   Takes about 30 minutes a week, so I wonder what on earth took him all weekend to do.


We've had a pool since 1985.  As CM said above, it's not a big deal to keep clean.  Virtually everyone we know with an in-ground pool either has an automatic vacuum or a pool service (which gets expensive).  Our chemicals, diatomaceous earth (for the filter) and misc. supplies run under $500 per year.  Our pool is 20 X 36 at its widest points.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2020)

@Robert59 - With respect to your original question about a pool: if you're considering purchasing a place that already has a pool, that's one thing.  If you're considering adding an in-ground pool to a property you already own, the cost of chemicals and upkeep will be a pittance compared to the cost of putting in the pool itself.  In my area new pools run $35K at the very least, most are closer to $50K - $60K.  When selling a house it adds around $10K in value.  

Before taking the plunge (so to speak), think carefully about how many years you're likely to enjoy the pool and how many months within those years you'll use it. 

If you figure on 20 years, 4 months a year of use (presuming Tenn or Mich), and $50K investment with a $10K return on investment. So $40K net, if no financing or need for repairs. That'd be $500 per month of enjoyment. 

Our house had a pool when we bought it (it was on our must-have list). With a two year old and me pregnant with twins, we expected the pool to provide many years of entertainment - and it did. Two of my children have purchased homes within 15 miles of us, both homes had pools (must-haves on their lists, too).


----------



## Gardenlover (Jul 7, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> We've had a pool since 1996 and it has never been a big deal to maintain.  We have an automatic pool vacuum that runs a few hours a day that keeps the debris off the bottom, so the most we do is sweep down the sides every week or so, add chemicals, and empty the skimmers.   Takes about 30 minutes a week, so I wonder what on earth took him all weekend to do.


I've had my pool about 8 years. run the automated pool vacuum as needed (twice a week) and empty the skimmer each morning. 

My neighbors pool on the other hand is nothing but trouble for them, not sure why the difference.


----------



## twinkles (Jul 7, 2020)

i have one right now it has been raining like mad(lol)


----------



## Gardenlover (Jul 7, 2020)

StarSong said:


> @Robert59 - With respect to your original question about a pool: if you're considering purchasing a place that already has a pool, that's one thing.  If you're considering adding an in-ground pool to a property you already own, the cost of chemicals and upkeep will be a pittance compared to the cost of putting in the pool itself.  In my area new pools run $35K at the very least, most are closer to $50K - $60K.  When selling a house it adds around $10K in value.
> 
> Before taking the plunge (so to speak), think carefully about how many years you're likely to enjoy the pool and how many months within those years you'll use it.
> 
> ...


Thought I'd add a side note: Cost of building a pool depends a lot on the materials used. Liner pools, Fiberglass, Gunite.


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 7, 2020)

I have a friend that bought a small pool above ground from Big Lots and it was only one year old and the pump stopped working. Now it's junk. The pump costs more then the pool.


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 7, 2020)

I've been contacted by a sister of this woman I take care of that if I buy a house with four bedroom's and a in-ground pool she would move in.  Here sister just loves swimming. She would use it seven days a week. This pool would be at a Tennessee house.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 7, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I have a friend that bought a small pool above ground from Big Lots and it was only one year old and the pump stopped working. Now it's junk. The pump costs more then the pool.


Well that’s the chance people take when they try and get a deal that’s too good to be true.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Thought I'd add a side note: Cost of building a pool depends a lot on the materials used. Liner pools, Fiberglass, Gunite.


Your point is well taken.  Nevertheless, it is not an inexpensive proposition.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I've been contacted by a sister of this woman I take care of that if I buy a house with four bedroom's and a in-ground pool she would move in.  Here sister just loves swimming. She would use it seven days a week. This pool would be at a Tennessee house.


The woman you care for would move in, or her sister would move in, or they both would move in?


----------



## Keesha (Jul 7, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> <== One is my profile picture. I'll get some added.
> 
> Love your backyard BTW.
> 
> ...


Love your pool . That’s gorgeous. Your entire patio area is beautiful and so well kept. Do you ever  have pool parties?

Thanks. That’s not our backyard. It’s the side yard.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 7, 2020)

StarSong said:


> We've had a pool since 1985.  As CM said above, it's not a big deal to keep clean.  Virtually everyone we know with an in-ground pool either has an automatic vacuum or a pool service (which gets expensive).  Our chemicals, diatomaceous earth (for the filter) and misc. supplies run under $500 per year.  Our pool is 20 X 36 at its widest points.
> 
> View attachment 112668View attachment 112669


And this is drool worthy. How nice that would be to have an early morning swim in that. Beautiful!
Nice size too.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Love your pool . That’s gorgeous. Your entire patio area is beautiful and so well kept. *Do you ever have pool parties?*



Your question to GardenLover struck me because I believe he lives in FL. As in So Cal, pools are commonplace in people's yards so they rarely go to another person's home to swim. 

I haven't had a "pool party" since my kids were in elementary school, though we've hosted outdoor parties where people are welcome to take a dip. Rarely does anyone take us up on it.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 7, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Your question to GardenLover struck me because I believe he lives in FL. As in So Cal, pools are commonplace in people's yards so they rarely go to another person's home to swim.
> 
> I haven't had a "pool party" since my kids were in elementary school, though we've hosted outdoor parties where people are welcome to take a dip. Rarely does anyone take us up on it.


I guess I just figure that they make such an nice venue type of place that they’d be perfect for entertaining but if everyone’s already got one then I guess it’s no big deal . Lol

Then again, people would get wet and want to take a shower , wash their hair , change, dry their hair, put make up on etc.  That would disrupt the flow of socializing. I hadn’t really thought it all over and right now it’s the last thing on everyone’s mind due to Covid.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 7, 2020)

twinkles said:


> i have one right now it has been raining like mad(lol)


Pictures?


----------



## Keesha (Jul 7, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> One of my daughter's pool 2014.
> .


That’s a lovely pool. Lovely home too.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 7, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> I've had my pool about 8 years. run the automated pool vacuum as needed (twice a week) and empty the skimmer each morning.
> 
> My neighbors pool on the other hand is nothing but trouble for them, not sure why the difference.


What do you mean by "nothing but trouble?"   I'm referring to general maintenance, which takes hardly any time or effort in our experience, and certainly not "all weekend" as stated in another post.  Does he have a lot of trees or something that would cause a lot of debris in the pool?


----------



## Gardenlover (Jul 8, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Love your pool . That’s gorgeous. Your entire patio area is beautiful and so well kept. Do you ever  have pool parties?
> 
> Thanks. That’s not our backyard. It’s the side yard.


Thank you. We have pool parties as often as possible.

I'd love to have more land.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jul 8, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Your question to GardenLover struck me because I believe he lives in FL. As in So Cal, pools are commonplace in people's yards so they rarely go to another person's home to swim.
> 
> I haven't had a "pool party" since my kids were in elementary school, though we've hosted outdoor parties where people are welcome to take a dip. Rarely does anyone take us up on it.


This pool is at our home in Missouri. There are a number of people with pools here, but the season is much shorter. We like to throw parties for the social aspect. The pool in Florida is much nicer for many reasons, the main one being that the HOA takes care of it.  



C'est Moi said:


> What do you mean by "nothing but trouble?"   I'm referring to general maintenance, which takes hardly any time or effort in our experience, and certainly not "all weekend" as stated in another post.  Does he have a lot of trees or something that would cause a lot of debris in the pool?


There's been four different owners since I've lived next door - all of them have had some degree of trouble with the pool's chemistry and maintaining consistently good water quality - not sure why. It's a liner pool and deeper, whereas my is fiberglass - otherwise the same environment.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 8, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> *This pool is at our home in Missouri*. There are a number of people with pools here, but the season is much shorter. We like to throw parties for the social aspect. The pool in Florida is much nicer for many reasons, the main one being that the HOA takes care of it.
> 
> There's been four different owners since I've lived next door - all of them have had some degree of trouble with the pool's chemistry and maintaining consistently good water quality - not sure why. It's a liner pool and deeper, whereas my is fiberglass - otherwise the same environment.


That explains the pool parties!  When I lived in the northeast I went to plenty of pool parties.  Lucky me to have known several people with in-ground pools back then.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 8, 2020)

Here’s a clearer picture of my pool 
The other ones blurry


----------



## Gardenlover (Jul 8, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Here’s a clearer picture of my pool
> The other ones blurry
> View attachment 112847


When's the party?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> When's the party?


That's what I say! LOL!

How much do you want to bet that Keesha, comes up with some excuse that she can't, because she and her hubby are going out cannoning that day?


----------



## Keesha (Jul 8, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> When's the party?


At your house.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 8, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> That's what I say! LOL!
> 
> How much do you want to bet that Keesha, comes up with some excuse that she can't, because she and her hubby are going out cannoning that day?


Oh come on Marg. You know how selfish I am. I can’t inagine anyone else in that pool but ME!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Oh come on Marg. You know how selfish I am. I can’t inagine anyone else in that pool but ME!


ROFLMAO! I don't believe it! 

It's been a fun day joking around with and ribbing Ruthanne, on the purchase of her new car, so I figured a little ribbing was in order for you, too! LOL!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 8, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFLMAO! I don't believe it!
> 
> It's been a fun day joking around with and ribbing Ruthanne, on the purchase of her new car, so I figured a little ribbing was in order for you, too! LOL!


Well rib away but stay away


----------



## Gardenlover (Jul 9, 2020)

Keesha said:


> At your house.


Saturday 3pm  ☮


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Saturday 3pm  ☮


Missouri?  I'll be there, but the food better be spectacular because that's a loooong drive.  Please advise details regarding guest accommodations.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jul 11, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Missouri?  I'll be there, but the food better be spectacular because that's a loooong drive.  Please advise details regarding guest accommodations.


Food will be out-of-this-world delicious. Guest accommodations include a very large water-bed (Aka - pool raft).


----------



## Trippy Hippie (Jul 11, 2020)

Yes I do and I enjoy it a lot.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 15, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Here’s a clearer picture of my pool
> The other ones blurry
> View attachment 112847



We have basically the same pool at our house in Arkansas. The best investment I ever made was the wedding cake style steps so I don't have to use a ladder.    
I put mine off the back deck of the house.


----------



## 911 (Jul 15, 2020)

Our pool season is short. Mid-May til Mid-October. We have a pool service, cleaning and chemicals any other maintenance that needs done, including servicing the pump and filters. Whatever else they do. We pay a per year contract price of $680.00 a year, plus if parts are needed, but labor to replace is included. I don’t know how this matches up to others.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 15, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> We have basically the same pool at our house in Arkansas. The best investment I ever made was the wedding cake style steps so I don't have to use a ladder.
> I put mine off the back deck of the house.
> 
> View attachment 113830 View attachment 113831 View attachment 113832


Yep! That’s definitely it. I bought mine for $1,000 Canadian money plus the salt water filter which was another $200 or so. Then I bought a vacuum cleaner. Altogether it was about $1300 with free shipping. I purchase bags of salt and water each year which costs me about $350 but there’s almost 10,000 gallons of water. These are GREAT pools. The only thing I dislike about them is that they’ve made every part slightly off from being standard so you HAVE to purchase parts from them only but it still worth it.

Do you others with pools purchase water or just use your own? We are on well water so I can’t do that.

That was a smart move purchasing those stairs. Unfortunately I don’t have a deck near our pool. It’s in an area that if it floods it won’t cause any problems


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 15, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Yep! That’s definitely it. I bought mine for $1,000 Canadian money plus the salt water filter which was another $200 or so. Then I bought a vacuum cleaner. Altogether it was about $1300 with free shipping. I purchase bags of salt and water each year which costs me about $350 but there’s almost 10,000 gallons of water. These are GREAT pools. The only thing I dislike about them is that they’ve made every part slightly off from being standard so you HAVE to purchase parts from them only but it still worth it.
> 
> Do you others with pools purchase water or just use your own? We are on well water so I can’t do that.
> 
> That was a smart move purchasing those stairs. Unfortunately I don’t have a deck near our pool. It’s in an area that if it floods it won’t cause any problems



We had a salt water filter on our original pool here. (the one the renters ruined). Our current one uses a sand filter, and a simple chlorine floater. Use about one 5 gallon pail of 3" tablets a year, so we're happy. We use our own well water (480' well) and what really pleased me was, when we filled it up, the ph balance was perfect. Didn't need any shock or additives.  
this was our smaller 16'round pool that I had to replace.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 15, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> We had a salt water filter on our original pool here. (the one the renters ruined). Our current one uses a sand filter, and a simple chlorine floater. Use about one 5 gallon pail of 3" tablets a year, so we're happy. We use our own well water (480' well) and what really pleased me was, when we filled it up, the ph balance was perfect. Didn't need any shock or additives.
> this was our smaller 16'round pool that I had to replace.
> 
> View attachment 113836


480 foot well is quite the well. Clearly it’s drilled. Ours is a dug well. When we had our house built we actually asked for a drilled well but the guy said they won’t do drill wells here. We really should have gotten a second opinion because we’ve had some problems with this well.

That’s a lovely round pool. We actually have similar tastes and styles in homes and lifestyles; you’ve obviously got great taste. 

note: I’ve got one of those sand filters too that came with the pool. The salt water thing is an attachment that you add instead of using chemicals which works well for me. I’m not good with using chemicals and the salt water thingy only needs descaling with vinegar once throughout the season. I really like that part. 

Do you leave yours up all year? I have to take mine down each year to protect it but we can get -40F here.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 16, 2020)

911 said:


> Our pool season is short. Mid-May til Mid-October. We have a pool service, cleaning and chemicals any other maintenance that needs done, including servicing the pump and filters. Whatever else they do. We pay a per year contract price of $680.00 a year, plus if parts are needed, but labor to replace is included. I don’t know how this matches up to others.


I'd say this is a very good price for you and probably yields a reasonable salary/profit for your service.  Win-win.  

You get 6 months of pool use in PA? Wow! Is your pool heated, or do you not mind when the water temps are in the 70s?  

We just bought a solar cover for ours to extend the season. I like water temps about 85.


----------



## 911 (Jul 16, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I'd say this is a very good price for you and probably yields a reasonable salary/profit for your service.  Win-win.
> 
> You get 6 months of pool use in PA? Wow! Is your pool heated, or do you not mind when the water temps are in the 70s?
> 
> We just bought a solar cover for ours to extend the season. I like water temps about 85.


We use natural gas to heat the water. Generally, in mid-May, we will get into the mid 70's (outside temp) and the same until mid-October. We get about 5 months use. The price that I wrote does not include any parts if needed, but does include labor to install. The pool dude only comes like every 2 weeks, so like now during really hot weather, I sometimes have to shock the pool, which is an added expense, but I don't mind. I'm OK when the water is above 78°, so I do have to heat it from mid-May to mid-June and then around mid-September to mid-October. If we have a wet summer and get a lot of rain, that can drastically change the water temp. 

We did use a solar cover when we had the above ground pool, but found it to be a p-i-t-a. That's why when we had the in-ground installed, we decided to go with a heater.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 16, 2020)

@911, since we have an in-ground pool we have a reel for the solar cover.  Just bought both, so I'll report back on how we like them.  Our daughter has had this setup for years and says it keeps the pool warmer and slows down evaporation.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 29, 2021)

Our pool is huge, absolutely massive. There's no servicing, no chemical costs and no maintenance apart from clearing the weeds. Have to say, I have yet to take a swim in it, not even a quick paddle.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 29, 2021)

StarSong said:


> @911, since we have an in-ground pool we have a reel for the solar cover.  Just bought both, so I'll report back on how we like them.  Our daughter has had this setup for years and says it keeps the pool warmer and slows down evaporation.


@911:  I just saw this thread and am embarrassed to see that that I never followed up on this post as I'd promised.

Back story on the reel and cover - I'd been pushing for this setup for years but DH resisted because he loved looking at the sparkling pool in the backyard.  Since he took care of it, I mostly backed off.  Even so, it disturbed me to have to put a couple of inches of water in the pool every month or so, since we live in a place where water is precious. 

I eventually talked him into it based on the retained solar heat allowing us to swim deeper into the fall during the pandemic.  Our pool isn't heated. 

The pool stays much cleaner, requires less chlorine and chemicals (though that's not a big deal - we spend about $100 per year on chemicals, so now maybe it would be $60), only needs 1/3 the amount of water replenishment as before, and it really retained the warmth. We swam more last summer than since out children were young - not because of the pandemic, but because the pool felt so delicious!

It takes us less than a minute to put the cover on or take it off.

Our only regret with the cover was that we didn't get one years ago!


----------

